# 419's Gold scams



## Palladium (May 3, 2008)

I don't know what happened last nite but the 419's went off the scale. Anyone who follows my antics will know that i have got the keyword gold refining spread all over the internet. Well last nite it went crazy. When i checked my emails this morning i had about 73 emails involing gold dust sales, 8 for diamonds and one for pearls. The strange part is usually they are repeats from the same email address. Not these, they all came from seperate emails except a couple. God i feel sorry for somebody out there. Greed will dictate how many greedy people will fall for this barrage of garbage.


----------

